# Sirius on Land Rovers



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio is now available on all Land Rover vehicles as standard
equipment. The service will be installed in 2007 model year Range Rover and
Supercharged Range Rover Sport models. The company said Sirius will also
be available as a factory-installed option in the new LR2 that goes on sale in
the U.S. this week. - _SkyReport_


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I hope they learn to do it better. The Sirius in my dad's 06 Range Rover sucks. You can lose signal going under a bridge. I know its not Sirius because my Ford Expedition and my wife's Sportster don't have these issues.


----------

